# Belfast



## angellou75 (Apr 18, 2013)

Any Belfast peps with social anxiety?


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe check out this thread; http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f12/northern-ireland-support-group-189668/

There are a few people from in and around the Belfast area here on SAS.


----------

